# Stress, constipation, can't feel the "urge"!



## Tun1210 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hello all, I posted a similar topic on the general board, but have been reading through and saw that some people had similar problems. Along the lines of getting stressed out in public bathrooms and not being able to go... For me, it's really that if I get stressed out (being rushed in the mornings) OR if I'm around other people, I NEVER feel the urge to go. So instead of not being able to go when I feel it, I just never feel it... and I end up feeling really bloated and having horrible abdominal pains.Does anybody else experience this? I found ways to cope with it while I was at college, but now I'm living abroad and constantly in situations where I'm traveling with large groups of people with no alone time. Should I just give up and take laxatives that make me feel equally as horrible? Anybody have suggestions?I think I might have IBS-C because I do occaissionally experience terrible stomach cramping, even if have gone to the bathroom that day. But it's only once every couple weeks. I'm not sure if it's related or not.Thanks!


----------



## ayuspark (Jun 9, 2009)

Along the lines of getting stressed out in public bathrooms and not being able to go... For me, it's really that if I get stressed out (being rushed in the mornings) OR if I'm around other people, I NEVER feel the urge to go.feeling the same!! and i've suffering from it


----------



## evulienka (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey Tun, I know how you feel cause I feel exactly the same way... I´ve always had a pretty bad digestive system ( lots of bloating, gas, loose stools, cramps etc.) but I never really suffered from constipation ... but then I left for college and moved into a dorm and that´s exactly when my C problems started. And I feel the same way - I can´t really relax myself and have a BM when I´m around people. I´m pretty sure this is a psychological problem but i haven´t found any solutions unfortunately. I admire you for the courage to go out there and go travelling with people constantly being around - I know I couldn´t do that. For me sitting through classes and ocassionaly going out with friends is more than enough to bear. I´m really sorry for not having any advice to offer - but you´re definitely not alone.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

I know exactly what you mean and it drives me crazy, and it's almost impossible to explain to someone who isn't in the same position as you. I have my "morning routine" where I basically have to wake up two hours before I have to leave for work or class, and have my coffee and sit at my computer or something - I need peace and quiet and if other people are around AT ALL, I will just never get that "urge" to go. It's something along the lines of messages sent between the brain and the digestive tract - but if I'm rushed, stressed, bothered, or even hear my roommate out banging around in the kitchen or talking, there's no chance I'll be able to relax enough to go to the bathroom. It's even harder when I travel or visit someone, it has really started ruining my life. I don't have a solution but I do know how you feel!


----------



## Jaz (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey Guys, I have the same thing and I thought I was the only one. When around people I simply don't feel the urge. Becomes quite a problem. Anyone had any ideas? I'm thinking about just eating high fiber foods and not giving my body the chance but I'm not sure if it will work. Its almost like your bowels become tense when your around people or maybe psychological?


----------

